
Show HN: Ploi.io – Stop the hassle. Start deploi'ing - Cannonb4ll
https://ploi.io/
======
Cannonb4ll
Hello everyone!

I recently started developing [https://ploi.io](https://ploi.io), my
intentions when I started it was pure for private use. But colleague
developers noticed it and we're very enthusiastic about the project, that I
started on making it public. I am the owner and the developer of Ploi, Ploi is
currently taking about 80% of my time per week. Ploi is a VPS management tool
where you can provision servers in with DigitalOcean, Vultr, Linode, Scaleway
or a VPS by your favorite vendor (Ubuntu 18.04).

I am looking for some feedback on the frontend and if you have the spare time,
on the panel design. Let me know!

P.S. If you want some more background about this project, I wrote an article
about it:

[https://medium.com/@dennissmink/why-i-started-creating-
ploi-...](https://medium.com/@dennissmink/why-i-started-creating-ploi-
io-f2fe16dfb09a)

